# Looking At Tts........have A Few Questions



## Git (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello y'all..........









Been observing for a little while........sum great info here.

Got a few questions before I git an Outback. We're looking at '06 or '07.........26rs, 27rsds or 28 rsds.

I have an '04 Denali with the 6.0l and the 8200 lb. towing capacity.

Is the 28 a little too close to the limit?

Also, just got off the phone with several dealers looking for what was on the lots ready to be bought. Most of them have not heard of the Hensley hitch. One of them heard of it and recomended it for heavier trailers but said it was overkill for a 5000-6000 lb TT.

What are yalls thoughts.....?

I have narrowed the search to Outbacks only.....I love the interiors.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to Outbackers.com

I will leave the towing question to the experts









Good Luck with your trailer search & glad you joined the fun









Tami


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I tow with a Yukon and the 26RS and it does just fine. No sway and is a great combo. As far as the 28, that may be a bit much for our size trucks wheel base??? What gears does your Denali have? I use the Reese weight distribution hitch set up and love it. I think you will like the price of the Reese as well. $400-600 compared to $3000+. Glad you have narrowed your search to an Outback!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Git!









Welcome to Outbackers









I will leave the vehicle towing specs to the experts, but I can tell you that you will get lots of recommendations to go with the Equalizer Hitch setup. That's our next upgrade...You can find them at RVWholesalers.com for $399.99 with free shipping for any size...You'd probably be looking at either the 1,000 or 1,200 lb... best money you'll ever spend









Take care and Happy Outback Shopping!
Dawn


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Just took the opportuntiy of an open scale to check my 2005 28rsds. Loaded for a two week trip, with black grey and fresh tanks empty, it weighed 7000 pounds.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Hensley is a good hitch but is very expensive. If you want one then call the factory to see if you have any local dealers. Most RV dealers do not carry them as they would have a very thin margin and would not sell too many.

I would save the money and get a Reese Dual Cam HP. If the Hensley were less then $1000 they could not build them fast enough but at 2750 to 3000 they are just a little more then what I want to spend as my rig can handle the trailer I have very nicely.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

CJ999 said:


> Just took the opportuntiy of an open scale to check my 2005 28rsds. Loaded for a two week trip, with black grey and fresh tanks empty, it weighed 7000 pounds.


by loaded, do you mean food as well? and how many kids/adults along for the trip? just curious. It's only Rick and I in our 27rsds and we haven't ever traveled full of black,gray or fresh...and with 2 people, not near as much to take as for a family. We have never weighed it, though would like to. Have a very nice trip and drive safe!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off Welcome Git to the group
With your TV I would lean more towards the 27RSDS or the 26RS
As far as the Hensley it's a great but more then what I would want to spend
The Equilizer and the Daul Cams are also good and a lot cheaper

Don


----------



## Git (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome guys......(and gals)..........









Here's a pic of my rig.

Should the wheel size affect the size trailer that I git.........? 22s BTW........with 305/45/22 tires.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Git,

Welcome to the forum. I had an '04 Denali when I ordered my 27 RSDS in early July. You have plenty of power to pull the TT but its wheelbase became a concern for me, especially after finding this forum. So I opted to eliminate the risk and bought a Nissan Titan CC. I also bought the Equal-i-zer 1200# hitch and sway control. I pick up my TT next Friday. For my wife and I it made more sense to eliminate the potential risk before we ever encountered an adverse situation. Good luck.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 22" wheels will significantly change your tow rating. On my last truck (Ram 1500) the 20" factory upgraded rims that I got dropped the tow rating by 1000 pounds from the standard 17" steel rims. The reason is the effective rear end ratio changed from 3.92 to 3.70 with the increase in wheel circumference. Your low profile tires may help minimize the change but they may also not be the best set up for towing.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

My concern would be the wheel base of the denali. check www.rvtowingtips.com. the info on there might help.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

You may need to upgrade your tires. The low profile tires will not have the sidewall strength, to give you a better towing feel and handling as a D or E rated tire would.


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

We recently bought the 28 RSDS and took a long trip with our 06 Denali XL. We have 20" wheels and capable tires for towing. The 6.0L will have enough power to get you down the road. Know that when you get into the inclines, you will gear down into second and be between 3500-3750prms at 50-55mph. It'll run all day there, but it does get in your head that you might be abusing the engine a little. We had our trailer loaded up pretty well. We have four kids, a dog and all the crud that goes along with a long trip. We were under our gross combined weight by just 400lbs. We buy food when we get close to our destination to keep wieght down. 
We also have the Reese HP Dual Cam with 1200lb bars and love it. DEFINATELY go 1200lbs. The daul cam will really help with any sway, especially with wind and downhill grades. You would probably be ok with the Denali, even with a 28', but shorter would be safer. Your Denali wheelbase is the main concern here. Stay within the trailer length recommendations. We can all tow much more than we have, but being safe is most important, and it sure makes that trip more enjoyable. Best of luck in your decision.

Oh, by the way, 
WELCOME!!

Randy


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

What is the GVWR? 7000lbs? Is that 4WD? If it is 4WD then likely it weights around 5400 lbs. 7000 -5400= 1600 lbs. The tongue weight is about 800 lbs on a 26 , maybe even more like 850. You and the family would likely weight around 450 lbs plus 135 lbs for gas. Total is 1450 lbs. Do you want to tow with only 50 lbs to spare. DON'T TRUST MY MATH OR MY #'S but they are roughly correct. Can the motor do it , likely it is fine. I spend a lot of time in Kansas and you folks have some kind of wind out there. That might toss you around a little.

The one thing for sure I can say is lose those wheels and tires. You likely reduced your gear ration plus since they are low profile and have less rubber and volume you also reduced the load rating. With your close to max setup I would buy LT tires but for sure get rid of the funky-pretty ones. They will be a real hindurance.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Keep in mind that Rman has a Denali XL but Git does not. I think the wheelbase is a concern if you go with a 27 or 28 RSDS.


----------



## Git (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks for all of the input. I do appreciate it.

The wheels and tires will not be going anywhere. I just spent over $2600 putting them on..........









And I love the look that they give the vehicle.

Now what I have to do is adjust my trailer to fit my current TV and current setup.

I have even been contemplating going down to a 23rs because of the comments and advice from this thread in particular.

Safety is the biggest concern and then practicality is next. If I must git a shorter TT, then so be it.









Thanks again for the responses.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I would also consider adding a trans temp guage and use synthetic trans fluid. I burt up my Tahoes' transmission pretty quick pulling our 28' TT. Your torque converter can heat up pretty quick if you start pushing it hard.


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Git said:


> ...
> 
> Now what I have to do is adjust my trailer to fit my current TV and current setup.
> 
> ...


Git,

I think you are taking exactly the right approach. If a new TV (or making changes to the existing one) is not an option, then adjust your TT selection.

Best of luck in your search. I hope you find something that fits with your TV that you will enjoy!

Happy camping!
- Roger.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I think you are taking exactly the right approach. If a new TV (or making changes to the existing one) is not an option, then adjust your TT selection.


Git (get it?) what your TV can handle.

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------

